# Fungus on butterfly bush



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

We were just examining our butterfly garden and noticed on one of the plants these white spots. Any help on what to do?

Also on these are we suppose to deadhead the spent flowers?


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

Powdery mildew, just google it. It usually isn't fatal unless it get's really bad, but there are some things you can do to prevent or reduce it. Some plants seem to get it frequently though.

As a general rule, most perennials will benefit from deadheading. It isn't essential, but you may get more flowers and things just look a little neater.


----------

